# The gayest thing ever!!!!!!!



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

my SE-R's a/c went out last week. So i take it to the goodyear
place in town, they said they had an a/c speacialist (BULLSHIT)
it has been in since friday, i get it out today (tuesday) it takes three trys to get it to start, it would start but die. But i thought it might be from not being started in awhile. Now i know this guy fucked my car up! The alarm wont work the stereo sounds like shit, the time is wrong on it and it doesnt idle smooth. I have no idea what they could have done, since they were just installing a new compressor. Tomorrow i am going up there and demanding
my $890 bucks back if they cant get it fixed buy the end of the 
day. I am so pissed i could beat the shit out of the guy who did 
this, i am going to cuss him out badly. 

DO YOU ALL THINK I AM OVERREACTING


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

SER_GUY said:


> *DO YOU ALL THINK I AM OVERREACTING *


no. they f'd yer sh!t up. make them fix it and give u some free tires for your troubles


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yea, and when they close, go steal some nX2000 brake stuff, and get a upgrade .. thats messed up.. sounds like your grounds may have been fucked up


----------



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

speaking of tires they ordered the wrong tires one time,
and tryed to tell me kumho stoped makeing the tires i had.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol, wtf


----------



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

Ya the bad thing is i was planning on selling my car in the
next couple of months, i am fairly sure no one would want
to buy it like this.


----------



## NOZ34ME (Apr 23, 2003)

good luck. you may have been better off not taking it away from there in the first place tho- - - 

had a friend that took his car to Sears one time, and a very similar outcome- - in for something simple, and they screwed up something major. He took it all the way to court, and LOST.

I know it's not what you want to hear. Make sure you get all your facts straight and DOCUMENT everything!


----------



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

good advice NOZ34ME, will do!


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

goodyears have a history sometimes of f*cking peoples cars up, my mom used to take hers there to get lil stuff fixed (new tires, new shox, etc.) and it would allways come back with some odd oil leak or other problem. I allways took my G20 to this rinky dink lil place in columbus GA. this guy did kickass work for CHEAP. 3 weeks before I totaled it he replaced the water pump, alternator, and timing belt for like $200 ( ohhh the irony  ) I dont live in columbus anymore so im trying to find a place like that around the mableton area (if anyone knows of one) but other than that I try to do the work myself, but there is some stuff u just cant do urself, and for that, I guess u know not to take it to goodyear anymore, heeh. Anyways sorry to hear u got screwed over man. Good luck.


----------



## deStroyER (Apr 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, next time be sure you check everything before you bring to any auto shop because my mechanic friend said one time his manager tried to make him switch air filter to bad filter but he refused and got fired but he got manager in trouble in court and he got his job back with better pay hours.. he said most shops do that to make some more money and rip people off.. i never take my car to any shops, i usually go to my friend's and smoke him out a blunt for fixing my car that makes it fair


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

damn, sorry to hear what happened. this is one of the main reasons why i do my own work. this way if somethin gets messed up i know it's because of something i did. 

sorry to say this but, you might have screwed yourself... leaving the lot was a pretty big mistake. they'll probably screw you on it saying that it ran fine when you left. good luck!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

There are only two places where I will trust my car for service (major or minor) -- My local Nissan Dealer (one of the few GOOD dealerships out there), or My best friend's uncle's shop (kickass work, done by factory trained techs).


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^i'm the same way. i have 1 body shop i go to cuz i know the owners, i have 1 mechanic that i go to cuz i've known the guy since i was in grade school, and i'll take my car to the nissan dealership when i need the "nissan expertise."


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Jesus dood, that is bullshit what happened. They need to fucking pay. I say wait till the guy leaves the shop, and break both of his legs with an iron rod.... or not


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That sucks man. Sorry!


----------



## quickshifter (Jun 1, 2003)

Just a question, but why would you take your car to Goodyear and not your Nissan Dealer? I don't trust any body but the company that produces the vehicle to work on it.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

its because the dealership charges double for something that someone else could do for the same.. but that the same time.. there are a lot of places that i have gone that WERNT the ford dealership and they always fucked things up.. ESPECIALLY GOODYEAR.. it wasnt because it was a ford either assholes lol.. Travis


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

michelin has their moments. They quoted me $1400 labor, not including parts, to fix an axle, oil pressure sender, and a pressure hose. I did it all myself for about $300.

Canadian tire is bad for things like this, too. The worst incident I ever had there was when I bought some new tires. When they put them on, they put on the wrong ones, so my car barely moved. However, whoever put the tires on moved my car back into the parking lot, and knew that they were rubbing the struts. Anyway, I went back in, and the parts manager decided to keep a mechanic late to put my tires on, and that I should come back at 9:00. I get there, and my car is in the parking lot, doors unlocked, no keys, wrong tires still. After all this garbage, they refused to discount me, and in fact increased the price because of the different, more expensive tires they had to put on. They also took over 3 months to order my paint which was supposed to take 2 weeks. Steer clear of that place, if possible. Unfortunately, it isn't possible here.


----------

